# US launched missiles at Syrian base after Chemical Weapon attack



## WiiUBricker (Apr 7, 2017)

It has been reported that Syria actually killed 100+ of its own civilians, children included, with a banned chemical gas weapon. In response to that, thursday night the US fired 59 Tomahawk missiles at the Syrian base from which the chemical weapon attack originated. Fortunately nobody was hurt, but  The airbase was destroyed.

Update: Courtesy of gbatemp member haxan, news channels of the middle-east are reporting casualties from the missiles.

You can read the full article and watch a short clip of a missible being launched here.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 7, 2017)

Was there really any proof that nobody was hurt by those 59 missiles? I have yet to see that information including in your source.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow, war is looming. A confrontation with Syria is a confrontation with Russia. A return to the cold war (i.e. proxy war), or total war with Russia?

Things are looking scary.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

Damn Syrian government, I bet they're kicking themselves now.  Idiots, doing this to their own people.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 7, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> Was there really any proof that nobody was hurt by those 59 missiles? I have yet to see that information including in your source.


How do you prove nobody was hurt when nobody reported any casualities?


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 7, 2017)

The story doesn't make sense. US tried to frame Assad for gassing his own people in 2013 and 2014. He then surrendered his chemical weapons as confirmed by both the UN and Pentagon. So now that Assad is winning the war, he decides to use chemical weapons on his own civilians, guaranteeing a response from the bloodthirsty warhawks in US? And if he was stupid enough to use chemical weapons at all, why on his own civilians and not the enemy?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 7, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> How do you prove nobody was hurt when nobody reported any casualities?


I see 3 scenarios:
1. Nobody was hurt
2. Nobody there to report casualties 
3. Nobody cares about those casualties

I think you may be the only one who believe nobody was killed in the missile attack but if the chemical weapons were at that base I'm sure they were destroyed along with the people trying to use it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> I see 3 scenarios:
> 1. Nobody was hurt
> 2. Nobody there to report casualties
> 3. Nobody cares about those casualties
> ...



I hope you're not defending the people trying to use such a damnable thing as nerve gas, right?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope you're not defending the people trying to use such a damnable thing as nerve gas, right?


Your joking, right?....


----------



## barronwaffles (Apr 7, 2017)

Winning the ground war conventionally, word leaders slowly realizing that he will be involved in the future direction of Syria, the US openly changing policy away from regime change and future reconstruction support promised by both the Russians and Chinese yet people still believe Assad was behind the gas attack?

Fuck it, turn the world to glass.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 7, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> I see 3 scenarios:
> 1. Nobody was hurt
> 2. Nobody there to report casualties
> 3. Nobody cares about those casualties
> ...


I don't believe anything. I'm just reporting.


----------



## s157 (Apr 7, 2017)

clownb said:


> The story doesn't make sense. US tried to frame Assad for gassing his own people in 2013 and 2014. He then surrendered his chemical weapons as confirmed by both the UN and Pentagon. So now that Assad is winning the war, he decides to use chemical weapons on his own civilians, guaranteeing a response from the bloodthirsty warhawks in US? And if he was stupid enough to use chemical weapons at all, why on his own civilians and not the enemy?



The area that was hit by the attack was held by rebels, which ARE the enemy to him. I'm not that confident in the chemical weapons not belonging to him either as Russia, their staunch ally, wanted to get more information about said attack rather than deny it out directly which they do whenever they're fully confident in their stance.

The sad thing is the full truth doesn't matter. Most of the world believed Assad did it, and so Trump was basically forced to act or risk undermining the apparent authority that the U.S. enjoys flaunting. I don't think whoever sat as the president at this time even matters, though this will bolster public opinion about Trump, for better or worse.

My personal thoughts? The U.S. is flexing their muscle as a warning to anyone holding animosity to them. Something like "think we won't act? think again". Nikki Haley, the ambassador to the U.N., practically said that if the U.N. won't act the U.S. (as in just the U.S., not NATO or anything else) will take matters into their own hands. A show of force, designed to threaten their enemies. 

All opinions of course.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 7, 2017)

good job, doing that without even notifying russia. now they got a free pass to fly their attacks without notifying anyone else.
look forward to even more of those 'some civil target was destroyed, it could've been russia / russia denies / blames rogue us jet / rebels ...' games


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2017)

This world needs a massive purge.

I vote for detonating an antimatter warhead in the core of this planet, wiping out 6.5 billion orso and letting all the actual good people colonize space.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2017)

Welp, we are heading into a shit storm and a good thing that our "leaders" are ok with that!


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Welp, we are heading into a shit storm and a good thing that our "leaders" are ok with that!


War with Russia imo has been inevitable since the Russian invasion into Ukraine in 2014. 

The Republicans have been pushing for war ever since, and believe it or not Obama was the one who didn't want to get involved. But now that the Republicans are in power - I think that war is in our near future.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 7, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> good job, doing that without even notifying russia


According to the source, russia has been notified.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 7, 2017)

Disappointed that Trump made this move against the Syrian govt but GBATemp... better to leave politics out of it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 7, 2017)

What now WW3 celebration party? /s
I hope they don't go overboard with the fireworks.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What now WW3 celebration party? /s
> I hope they don't go overboard with the fireworks.


Now that you mention fireworks... A pyrotechnics fabric in Portugal exploded and since its employees were mostly if not all, family members many lost their fathers, mothers and etc. Horrible tragedy.

I'd lie if I didn't like seeing those fireworks, though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Disappointed that Trump made this move against the Syrian govt but GBATemp... better to leave politics out of it.



Syria was a bunch of jackasses and gassed their own people with chemical weapons, what are we supposed to do, let those idiots get away with killing their own? AFAIK, the UN banned using those for warfare, esp against people.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Syria was a bunch of jackasses and gassed their own people with chemical weapons, what are we supposed to do, let those idiots get away with killing their own?


Alt-right people think that this is a false flag perpetrated by the CIA and the opposition rebels. You won't be able to get through to them because they are working with alternative facts. Their view of reality is different than yours or mine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Alt-right people think that this is a false flag perpetrated by the CIA and the opposition rebels. You won't be able to get through to them because they are working with alternative facts. Their view of reality is different than yours or mine.



That doesn't answer my question, why the hell are people defending Syria and its leader? The leader should've gotten off his ass and gone after the people who used gas. But no, he just sat there not doing a bloody thing. And now people are all butthurt that the US struck Syria for their actions. Gimme a freaking break.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That doesn't answer my question, why the hell are people defending Syria and its leader? The leader should've gotten off his ass and gone after the people who used gas. But no, he just sat there not doing a bloody thing. And now people are all butthurt that the US struck Syria for their actions.


It does answer your question. Basically these people don't think Assad actually gassed his own people - and he is fighting the rebels everyday - so you can't exactly say that he's not trying to stop them.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The Republicans have been pushing for war ever since, and believe it or not Obama was the one who didn't want to get involved..


Obama sought to gain authority to take intervention in the area. He was very pro intervention in this case...



x65943 said:


> But now that the Republicans are in power - I think that war is in our near future.


Considering Hillary also has supported these air strikes it would not have been different (in addition to her hawkish FP). Plus many democrats are applauding such action and most who do not only are against it on grounds it is not congressionally approved.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Obama sought to gain authority to take intervention in the area. He was very pro intervention in this case...
> 
> 
> Considering Hillary also has supported these air strikes it would not have been different (in addition to her hawkish FP). Plus many democrats are applauding such action and most who do not only are against it on grounds it is not congressionally approved.


The difference is that John McCain and the Republicans in the house passed laws to give lethal aid to Ukraine, and Obama vetoed them. So in Ukraine at least - it was Obama's discretion that kept us out of the conflict there.

I know McCain and Trump aren't on good terms, but I'm confident that the Republican establishment will get the war they've wanted since 2014.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The difference is that John McCain and the Republicans in the house passed laws to give lethal aid to Ukraine, and Obama vetoed them. So in Ukraine at least - it was Obama's discretion that kept us out of the conflict there.


True but regardless action in Ukraine was never that probable, although he did take certain actions like the (wrongly imposed) sanctions against Russia. Although if such action was to be held for a congressional vote then many democrats would support it regardless...


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> True but regardless action in Ukraine was never that probable, although he did take certain actions like the (wrongly imposed) sanctions against Russia. Although if such action was to be held for a congressional vote then many democrats would support it regardless...


When you say that Obama wrongly imposed sanctions on Russia, are you saying that you think the war in Donbass, and the seizing of Crimea against international law were not reprehensible actions?


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> When you say that Obama wrongly imposed sanctions on Russia, are you saying that you think the war in Donbass, and the seizing of Crimea against international law were not reprehensible actions?


I am against sanctions in general as they normally are ineffective and when effective harm the innocent citizens the most.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> I am against sanctions in general as they normally are ineffective and when effective harm the innocent citizens the most.


Some sort of action was necessary though, and sanctions (combined with the falling value of crude oil) greatly diminished Russia's GDP. This meant that Russia had less money to buy arms with, and that her citizens were less happy with the government - increasing the possibility of civil unrest and possible regime change. When the citizens have to pay for the government's actions - then the citizens become unhappy with the government, and often the government is forced to change course.

You'll notice Russia has not advanced further into Ukraine for over a year now.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> This meant that Russia had less money to buy arms with, and that her citizens were less happy with the government - increasing the_ possibility of civil unrest and possible regime change_.


Which is absolutely horrible and should be avoided.



x65943 said:


> When the citizens have to pay for the government's actions - then the citizens become unhappy with the government, and often the government is forced to change course.


Or it just increases instability as we have seen.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Which is absolutely horrible and should be avoided.
> 
> 
> Or it just increases instability as we have seen.


The bottom line is that Russia had to be stopped from invading European nations - and our options were sanctions or war. Obama chose sanctions, and I think Trump will choose war.

You have to agree that Russia can't be allowed to invade her neighbors? You have to think about the unrest that that causes as well. Many Ukrainian people have died in the Donbass.


----------



## Stercate79 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you isolationist trump​


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The bottom line is that Russia had to be stopped from invading European nations - and our options were sanctions or war. Obama chose sanctions, and I think Trump will choose war.


Ultimately, Trump probably will choose war (although it is likely he probably could push it off towards his successor if he loses in 2020 but who knows) but Obama's actions (and those of Bush and even Bill Clinton) all have played a role in this situation. Did Obama succeed? No but he stalled it which could be seen as a success to some...




x65943 said:


> You have to agree that Russia can't be allowed to invade her neighbors? You have to think about the unrest that that causes as well. Many Ukrainian people have died in the Donbass.


True regardless any action that Trump will take (and the actions Obama took) just made it  a bigger shit storm than it already was much like what has happened in the Middle East.


----------



## Andieran (Apr 7, 2017)

Never expected this topic here at GBAtemp....


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 7, 2017)

Andieran said:


> Never expected this topic here at GBAtemp....


You forgot /s at the end of that sentence /s


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2017)

Andieran said:


> Never expected this topic here at GBAtemp....


General/Off Topic normally will discuss whatever a major political topic is from time to time so no surprise really


----------



## Andieran (Apr 7, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> General/Off Topic normally will discuss whatever a major political topic is from time to time so no surprise really


I know. It's just been a while, I guess. The thread started fast.


----------



## matthi321 (Apr 7, 2017)

stop being a sheep and believe everything they tell you in the news


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> stop being a sheep and believe everything they tell you in the news


conversely, stop being a sheep and believing everything you watch on Russia Today.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 7, 2017)

who wants to bet Russia and N. Korea will join forces and end us? personally don't give a shit i was probably die of a heart attack in a year anyways


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> who wants to bet Russia and N. Korea will join forces and end us? personally don't give a shit i was probably die of a heart attack in a year anyways


North Korea only continues to exist because of China. NK is just a front - I would worry more about the Chinese.


----------



## matthi321 (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> conversely, stop being a sheep and believing everything you watch on Russia Today.



i dont watch that


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 7, 2017)

I think the United States was justified in what it did.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> who wants to bet Russia and N. Korea will join forces and end us? personally don't give a shit i was probably die of a heart attack in a year anyways


North Korea couldn't fight its way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I think the United States was justified in what it did.



Do Syria's allies share that sentiment? Probably not.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> North Korea couldn't fight its way out of a wet paper bag.


Lol, that was very graphic. 
I actually visualized Kim Jong Un rolling around the floor trying to get out of a wet paper bag.  Quite a fun display, well done imagination!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2017)

i think its better destroy all the world and re-create again
someone here remember about those villains who said the world is corrupted and they want to create a better world?
im starting to agree with them
cough Lysandre cough Bion cough


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Lol, that was very graphic.
> I actually visualized Kim Jong Un rolling around the floor trying to get out of a wet paper bag.  Quite a fun display, well done imagination!



N Korea is an effing joke of a military "power" lol.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> N Korea is an effing joke of a military "power" lol.



You'd be wrong.
Their fanaticism is bigger then the Nazi's ever dreamed of.


----------



## s157 (Apr 7, 2017)

It's unlikely Russia will respond with war. They have their own financial problems to deal with, notably the sanction that a large amount of the world is imposing upon them.

Don't forget, Turkey shot down one of their planes. Nothing happened. Unless they decide they want the world to burn, especially themselves, they will not do anything this time either.


----------



## LaPingas (Apr 7, 2017)

It actually had to be done
I don't think Russia will answer with a war, not for now at least


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 7, 2017)

The question is will putin continue supporting assad or just back off and let him fall


----------



## s157 (Apr 7, 2017)

Backing off is in their best interest. The sanctions are hurting them quite a bit as far as their economic health goes, and they need to prioritize getting rid of that, or lessening it at least.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

Maybe Syria shouldn't have been fucking stupid and used Sarin against it's citizens, you know, considering that chemical warfare has been banned, but what do they care? Now Russia is getting butthurt? That would make them an accomplice or supporter of said chemical warfare. Sorry, but I have no sympathy towards the Syrian government; yes, I have 100% sympathy to the citizens who have to suffer, but not to the idiots in charge.


----------



## jastolze (Apr 7, 2017)

I believe it's come to...


----------



## barronwaffles (Apr 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe Syria shouldn't have been fucking stupid and used Sarin against it's citizens, you know, considering that chemical warfare has been banned, but what do they care? Now Russia is getting butthurt? That would make them an accomplice or supporter of said chemical warfare. Sorry, but I have no sympathy towards the Syrian government; yes, I have 100% sympathy to the citizens who have to suffer, but not to the idiots in charge.



Have any facts that indicate it was the Syrian Government? Aware that the rebels have infact used chemical attacks on the population before?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 8, 2017)

the new call of duty is looking neat so far


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 8, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> Have any facts that indicate it was the Syrian Government? Aware that the rebels have infact used chemical attacks on the population before?


Agreed. It is a mistake to think that the FSA are the good guys when they are just as horrible and even worse than Assad is


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 10, 2017)

Agreed. Its funny to see people knocking Trump for this. I'm not a Trump supporter, but this would have happened no matter who the president was. It was set in stone when Obama agreed not to use force a few years ago, under the condition that chemical weapons will no longer be used. We bombed an air base, didn't even take the flight strip out of commission, was a warning shot more than anything.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2017)

USA launched missiles again???

Oh no, wait, it's just the old thread bumped.


----------



## Dork (Apr 10, 2017)

DONALD TRUMP MORE LIKE DONALD "DRUMPF"

LOL


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

Dork said:


> DONALD TRUMP MORE LIKE DONALD "DRUMPF"
> 
> LOL



Along with Killary Clinton?  Making fun of politicians names goes both ways you know XD


----------



## Lord M (Apr 10, 2017)

NBC news, uh? And for who works them? They are americans.
Ah, its again the fashion of "USA Heroes".
I'm almost sure that the news of Syria which attack their own people was created by USA mass media to justify the american's missiles launch.
The USA cant live without a war or killing peoples?
And then in the end we discover that Syria had a new Fuel resource, and that wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, that's real life.
I would say it like I said it before, I wouldn't put the blame only on the USA.
It is more like USA and Russia like to play proxy wars were building some pipes is profitable.
Just be glad you are far enough, so when their shitty missile guiding systems fail they can't deviate enough to reach you.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lord M said:


> NBC news, uh? And for who works them? They are americans.
> Ah, its again the fashion of "USA Heroes".
> I'm almost sure that the news of Syria which attack their own people was created by USA mass media to justify the american's missiles launch.
> The USA cant live without a war or killing peoples?
> And then in the end we discover that Syria had a new Fuel resource, and that wouldn't surprise me...


Everything is not a conspiracy. There is clear video evidence and honestly you are disgracing the children and families that died at the hands of a maniac dictator.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Everything is not a conspiracy. There is clear video evidence and honestly you are disgracing the children and families that died at the hands of a maniac dictator.



That makes what Syria did with chemical warfare BS all the better, right?  Syria can suck it for what they did.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> *That makes what Syria did with chemical warfare BS all the better, right?*


Honestly, not following you there. What do you mean?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Honestly, not following you there. What do you mean?



How is what we did to Syria's airbase any worse than what the government did to their citizens with chemicals?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That makes what Syria did with chemical warfare BS all the better, right?  Syria can suck it for what they did.


Not Syria. Assad.
Put name to things because it starts to get confusing.
Assad, the Russian pawn, is said to have used chemical weapon on Syrians, that died.
(it is said, but it is also probably true)
But then again, the rebells and the jihadi united, USA pawns and prove me wrong, are also doing their shit.
It is another Afghanistan. Another shameless proxy war because it is profitable to build and control pipes there to feed and sell oil to Europe.

PS: And yes, in the middle of this proxy game Syrians die.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not Syria. Assad.
> Put name to things because it starts to get confusing.
> Assad, the Russian pawn, is said to have used chemical weapon on Syrians, that died.
> (it is said, but it is also probably true)
> ...



Well, Assad can suck it, I hope he gets overthrown.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, Assad can suck it, I hope he gets overthrown.


But then it will come the problem of curbing the rebels and jihadi, you know after Afghanistan the jihadi Osama Bin Laden that fought side by side with the USA in that war, kind of built a big group and backstabbed. May the same thing not happen again.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 10, 2017)

What scares me most is not Trump's action but the way he does it. Two days before the sarin attack, Trump was still supporting Assad. Then there was one gas bombing and a video about it and he turns around like that. In other words: pretty much all rebel/terrorist groups are currently thinking on how they can blame their enemies from things on fox news. Christ... Who's to say that this moron won't bomb my country if someone hacks his television and shows him a video about the UN conspiring against him?



the_randomizer said:


> Well, Assad can suck it, I hope he gets overthrown.


Yeah... That plan worked flawlessly against Saddam. /Sarcasm

How about NOT doing that and getting a long term-solution FIRST before making these claims?


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 10, 2017)

Its a very hard situation. I agree with the light touch bombing (for now), but to remove Assad you never know what will happen. It will open the door for ISIS to take over like they did in Iraq. Leaving him there is bad too, but may be easier to control him than to control ISIS.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2017)

I think one issue is that through all of this the Mainstream media has laregly beating the drum towards millitary action against Assad which is horrible and sad. I just hope Assad stays in power and that they FSA loses steam...


----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure what to think about warning shots to the Syrian airbase. It clearly wasn't meant to destroy it entirely but a show of power. Problem is that it makes tensions worse with other countries. I think this should have been handled a different way.


----------



## Lord M (Apr 11, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Everything is not a conspiracy. There is clear video evidence and honestly you are disgracing the children and families that died at the hands of a maniac dictator.


Video clearly released by? Americans i suppose. Oh yeah, how i didn't think that?
You mean clear as Twin Tower incident video, right? or, i must say, the implosion of Twin Towers ordered by, hmm let me think, by USA government.
Oh well, so if USA attack their people is ok, if others do it are terrible?
And anyway the USA have monopoly of the most dangerous weapon in the world, and they are the number one of chemical shits. They immediately recognized the chemical traces eh? And why they were checking Syria to know about chemical attack?
And how many childrens the ISIS, alias USA soldiers, killed in Syria, hm?
The disgracing of murdered childrens and families come from people like you, ignorant and uninformed, that still believe in "USA Heroes"; this fairytale is so old that couln't sound amazing anymore.

I tell you something, and i hope only one time: USA NEVER, and i underline NEVER, help others for this only purpose; always have their own advantage! Remember this, if you want to continue to live in this world.
little note: everywhere there are uneasiness, and people were killed, and there are american soldiers, the americans soldiers are the worst evil in that place. Take note of this. The american government only live of killing, destruction and resources monopoly.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Video clearly released by? Americans i suppose. Oh yeah, how i didn't think that?
> You mean clear as Twin Tower incident video, right? or, i must say, the implosion of Twin Towers ordered by, hmm let me think, by USA government.
> Oh well, so if USA attack their people is ok, if others do it are terrible?
> And anyway the USA have monopoly of the most dangerous weapon in the world, and they are the number one of chemical shits. They immediately recognized the chemical traces eh? And why they were checking Syria to know about chemical attack?
> ...


Save the conspiracy theories for Hollywood pls.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 11, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Save the conspiracy theories for Hollywood pls.


Hollywood takes too long.
There is always a good market for fanfics.


----------



## Lord M (Apr 11, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Save the conspiracy theories for Hollywood pls.


This is how a 'braindead slave of the System' speak...
You really think that the word "cospiracy" used against who say the truth make you saved the world? Ok, congratulations, hero.

Anyway, after USa threw chemtrails around the world, they are the last which can get a word about Syria chemical terror (if was true, but i'm sure that this is another american's act)


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord M said:


> *This is how a 'braindead slave of the System' speak...*


At least I don't sound like a lunatic.


----------



## Lord M (Apr 11, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> At least I don't sound like a lunatic.


Better lunatic than idiot, system's slave and ignorant.
And this is not an insult, its a description.


----------



## haxan (Apr 11, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> How do you prove nobody was hurt when nobody reported any casualities?


as someone who lives in middle east right now, casualties are being reported on every news channel (footage included)
I think some media are hiding the fact that there are casualties caused by the missiles.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Better lunatic than idiot, system's slave and ignorant.
> And this is not an insult, its a description.


You don't know me at all, bud. So even if it were an insult, its all good.


----------



## Lord M (Apr 11, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> You don't know me at all, bud. So even if it were an insult, its all good.


Fine, then. This is nice. And Idem. I think no one know REALLY someone at all.
And anyway i do not go somewhere to insult peoples, so, in this way, because i'm boring. (but if somebody offer you the truth and you say him "lunatic", ain't a smart thing, i suppose)
Ok, i stop here; i can say somethings, but obviously everybody are free to believe in what they want, truth or not truth (bad thing i underline, but legit)


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Fine, then. This is nice. And Idem. I think no one know REALLY someone at all.
> And anyway i do not go somewhere to insult peoples, so, in this way, because i'm boring. (but if somebody offer you the truth and you say him "lunatic", ain't a smart thing, i suppose)
> Ok, i stop here; i can say somethings, but obviously everybody are free to believe in what they want, truth or not truth (bad thing i underline, but legit)


You are basically believing in some propaganda you heard. Propaganda, I will underline, is part of what creates terrorists.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 11, 2017)

haxan said:


> as someone who lives in middle east right now, casualties are being reported on every news channel (footage included)
> I think some media are hiding the fact that there are casualties caused by the missiles.


That's terrible. Will update the OP with this new info.


----------



## Lord M (Apr 12, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> You are basically believing in some propaganda you heard. Propaganda, I will underline, is part of what creates terrorists.


Maybe. But the propaganda is also the terrorism which live inside the governments and they make people think the opposite.
A president who seem doing some good things, a Papa who seems to help peoples: such a great propaganda.
Anyway exist so many evidence, cross the centuries, which prove the existence of masons. One of the most famous was the Bank system, created by jews.
The Bank of UK maybe are the most famous in Europe, made by jews which then their authority top even the King's one.
Everyone in the whole world now know how bad are The Banks system, and, according to you, who do you think made them? A peoples with good intentions? Obviously not, were the masons jews.
But, if for you "masons" is conspiracy", is useless for you to read this.
Anyway, or a "cospiracy" guy like me (lol), or a people like you who (might) like to ignore things, the reality didn't change: we are not free.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 12, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Maybe. But the propaganda is also the terrorism which live inside the governments and they make people think the opposite.
> A president who seem doing some good things, a Papa who seems to help peoples: such a great propaganda.
> Anyway exist so many evidence, cross the centuries, which prove the existence of masons. One of the most famous was the Bank system, created by jews.
> The Bank of UK maybe are the most famous in Europe, made by jews which then their authority top even the King's one.
> ...


Well we can see eye-to-eye on that, trust me I hate the banks. I was watching a doc once about how they screwed us all in the early 20th century and caused the great depression. The IRS isn't even fully legal what they do. My ex is currently getting her checks garnished for some student loans that she can't pay because the economy is tanked.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 12, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> You are basically believing in some propaganda you heard. Propaganda, I will underline, is part of what creates terrorists.


http://fair.org/home/out-of-46-major-editorials-on-trumps-syria-strikes-only-one-opposed/

Seems that the mainstream media has been overwhelmingly supportive of such horrendous actions which is no surprise to me considering how the MSM has supported action against Syria for so long...


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 12, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> http://fair.org/home/out-of-46-major-editorials-on-trumps-syria-strikes-only-one-opposed/
> 
> Seems that the mainstream media has been overwhelmingly supportive of such horrendous actions which is no surprise to me considering how the MSM has supported action against Syria for so long...


Its pretty understandable to me why a majority of people would support the bombing of a military base who killed many innocent children and family civilians. 

Are you really surprised by this?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I vote for detonating an antimatter warhead in the core of this planet, wiping out 6.5 billion orso and letting all the actual good people colonize space.


Good people can be subjective. Who would pick the people? How would we make sure those good people not get nuked? How would we even make a antimatter warhead? How would we get to the core of our planet? We don't even have a way to colonize space right now. So many unanswered questions!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Good people can be subjective. Who would pick the people? How would we make sure those good people not get nuked? How would we even make a antimatter warhead? How would we get to the core of our planet? We don't even have a way to colonize space right now. So many unanswered questions!



Sarcasm...


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 12, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Its pretty understandable to me why a majority of people would support the bombing of a military base who killed many innocent children and family civilians.
> 
> Are you really surprised by this?


No because the media has fcked up when reporting on the issue...


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 12, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> No because the media has fcked up when reporting on the issue...


Source?


----------



## Lord M (Apr 12, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Well we can see eye-to-eye on that, trust me I hate the banks. I was watching a doc once about how they screwed us all in the early 20th century and caused the great depression. The IRS isn't even fully legal what they do. My ex is currently getting her checks garnished for some student loans that she can't pay because the economy is tanked.


Yeah, that's that.
Masons = Banks.
There are Game of Thrones books? Well, we live in Game of Banks. lol


----------



## Raylight (Apr 12, 2017)

Im genuinely scared to be an american atm I dont want a war to start


----------



## Lord M (Apr 12, 2017)

Raylight said:


> Im genuinely scared to be an american atm I dont want a war to start


Don't be afraid.
USA wars always annoy and ruin other countries; it always has been so. At least, for now...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

Video that really activates those almonds


----------



## Lord M (Apr 13, 2017)

After the video of a ISIS terrorist exit from ONU van (were their simulated a terrorist's murder, only to show to mass that they caught and eliminated a ISIS follower), i never believe in a video only because is online. It could be payed to say that things in the video, and we can't know that.
The USA and ONU are the number one about the false evidence and propaganda.
ONU = Organization Nuclear Ultimatum loool


----------

